# Nelson Lake Fishing Reports Page now Active



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By Request...

Here is a place for fishing reports for Nelson Lake.

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Where the heck is Nelson Lake?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awwwww Mav....I need to subscribe you to Dakota Country magazine.

It's a lake by Center, ND. It's the best place in the state to catch monster largemouth and slab crappies. There's a power plant and the warm water discharge keeps it open all year.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris!!!!! :beer: There are going to be many happy Lm Bass and Crappie fisherman.

Heres my 1st report as of 13 Apr 06:
19 lm bass and 4 crappie caught from the bank
the 4 crappie caught were by accident, I was targeting Bass all four crappie were almost 1lb (huge!!!)
As for the bass, Most were in the 1lb range with a few in the 2-3 lb range.
Most were caught on a rattletrap


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Fishing report for 27 Apr 06

Kinda slow but, my partner and I got 12 bass.

all about 1lb or smaller. except one
I caught 2 fish on one lure. One on the front and one on the back treble hook.. I thought it was huge but both fish were good size one 2 lb and the other about 3 lbs. Crazy day I have never done that before. One more thing is that it happened again with 2 other small bass.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Jamesavp, are you fishing by the warm water discharge?By the way I practice strict catch and release on all bass,but if I'm asking for to much info I understand.Or you could PM me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I fished there for the first time this past March. Caught a ton of crappie, some blue gill, and and a couple LM. Did see a guy catch one LM in the 3-4 lbs range. He thankfully let her go. Definitely a nice little lake to fish!


----------

